# anyone else struggling with custom design slots?



## sunchild (Apr 23, 2020)

granted, i share an island with my sibling and it also shares the customs design we have saved so it really limits our space if we want to use certain designs for personal houses. i'm wondering if anyone else, especially those who have their own islands are slowly running out of space as well? i'm not gonna hold my breathe for it, but my wish for the future is an increase in space using nook miles.


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 23, 2020)

oof, i'm already getting close to the limit just playing by myself, i'd probably already be there if i were sharing with someone else. i've gotten really conservative about picking designs lately, to keep those last few slots open. i would also loveee an increase in space


----------



## akimaki (Apr 23, 2020)

I already hit the limit a whiiiile ago. There are so many great designs online to use for various decor! Decorating the ground, putting fake shelves on your walls, customizing certain items, and then paths!!! Theres sooo much I wanna download but I've held off since I ran out. I just wish they add back the feature where you could store any deisgn with Mable, anything would help lmao


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Apr 24, 2020)

I ran out of basic design slots a bit ago, but still have a toooon of the pro design slots unused. Happy Home Designer spoiler me lol, so much room for patterns


----------



## Bioness (Apr 24, 2020)

Yeah, there aren't enough spaces. Which is ridiculous, why are we so limited on design and storage space in this game?


----------



## chibski (Apr 24, 2020)

The slots are way too limited! I was so disappointed when I hit the limit and I'm not sure what to do  I don't want to get rid of any of my current designs, but I have so many ideas that are basically going to waste since I can't do anything right now.


----------



## morthael (Apr 24, 2020)

I’ve already hit the limit a while back unfortunately. Wish they’d at least give us more or give us the option to buy more slots since I love using custom designs to enhance my island.


----------



## Clock (Apr 24, 2020)

Would be nice in an update that will increase the cap for pro designs. I’m kind of running out of space for pro, but I probably may need to get rid of the default patterns.


----------



## xara (Apr 24, 2020)

i haven’t reached the limit yet but i know it’ll happen eventually,, there’s just too many patterns that i love and want to use at some point lmao


----------



## J087 (Jun 14, 2020)

sunchild said:


> granted, i share an island with my sibling and it also shares the customs design we have saved so it really limits our space if we want to use certain designs for personal houses. i'm wondering if anyone else, especially those who have their own islands are slowly running out of space as well? i'm not gonna hold my breathe for it, but my wish for the future is an increase in space using nook miles.



So, you mean to say that creating a second player for your island doesn't grant you new custom design slots? Is everyone on the island sharing the same designs now?


----------



## Hobowire (Jun 14, 2020)

Getting there. Some design takes multiple slots like hopscotch so it goes by pretty fast.


----------



## Nami (Jun 14, 2020)

I just hit my limit a bit ago, I am going to have to get rid of some.


----------



## loveclove (Jun 14, 2020)

I hit my limit in just a few days... That are really few slots


----------



## sunchild (Jun 14, 2020)

J087 said:


> So, you mean to say that creating a second player for your island doesn't grant you new custom design slots? Is everyone on the island sharing the same designs now?


yeah everyone on the island shares the same custom design slots.. which is reallllly limiting. it's okay cause it's just me and her and we're usually in agreement on what we want to save, but i can't imagine it with like 8 people sharing the slots.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2020)

I don't understand why they removed the feature to store designs, It was present in all the past games, but I guess because they gave us a little more pocket space it warranted them to remove the design storage?? I'm also starting to slowly but surely run out of storage and it's so annoying.
I suppose if (like me) you just have a bunch of saved/scanned designs then you can like put all the codes/QRs into a folder on your phone or computer and access them when you want the design? Idk that's all I can think of.


Also... custom designs are shared between players??


----------



## lizardon (Jun 14, 2020)

I only have 2 free spaces left, don't want to use it.. 
Wish new update can have more spaces


----------



## GEEBRASS (Jun 14, 2020)

Very frustrating. The least they could do is let us use pro design slots for regular designs if we want (and vice versa).


----------



## loveclove (Jun 14, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I don't understand why they removed the feature to store designs, It was present in all the past games, but I guess because they gave us a little more pocket space it warranted them to remove the design storage?? I'm also starting to slowly but surely run out of storage and it's so annoying.
> I suppose if (like me) you just have a bunch of saved/scanned designs then you can like put all the codes/QRs into a folder on your phone or computer and access them when you want the design? Idk that's all I can think of.
> 
> 
> Also... custom designs are shared between players??


Yes they are!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2020)

loveclove said:


> Yes they are!


Oh good lord


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 14, 2020)

I haven't hit my limit yet, but I probably will soon with all the projects I have in mind. I currently have a floor painting/mural I made that takes up like 28 spaces haha  Once I start filling up my other slots I need to remove it and find a better way to manage my space. It sucks that patterns are shared between alts because although it feels like a lot at first, it really gets filled up pretty quickly. Makes me wonder how I survived New Leaf's pattern limitations lol.


----------



## Barney (Jun 14, 2020)

I'd love to be able to get more slots added.

Between path borders, a football pitch pattern and some stepping stone patterns, I've almost filled mine now.


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 19, 2020)

Not atm! I'm actually SO glad they added much more spaces.


----------

